# Conexion de un celular a un arduino por usb



## EmaBaer (Dic 13, 2013)

Buenas.. 
Estoy investigando con el fin de realizar un proyecto en el cual necesito acceder a un telefono celular (el que tengo disponible es un viejo sony ericsson k310) el cual tiene conexion usb. Lo logre hacer funcionar con el hiperterminal enviandole comandos AT lo que me resulto satisfactorio. y ahora necesito manejar estos comandos desde mi arduino. Pero no se como conectarlo a la misma.
Lo que se me habia ocurrido es modificar un cable de conexion arduino usando la ficha que se conecta en el arduino y en la otra punta ponerle la ficha usb del celular y de esta manera enviar los comandos AT desde el arduino por serial lo que se decodificaran a usb y llegaran al celular. Alguien sabe si esto puede funcionar? o necesito si o si la shield host usb?
Desde ya Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2013)

En principio necesitas un usb host a no ser que el teléfono tenga conexión uart


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 14, 2013)

> el que tengo disponible es un viejo sony ericsson k310


dudo mucho que con ese telefono se pueda por USB, consigue un SmarthPhone para hacerlo por usb, o compra un raspberry pi o similar


----------



## EmaBaer (Dic 15, 2013)

el sony ericsson k310 tiene conexion usb. yo lo probe con el hiperterminal y anda perfecto. mi duda es si yo puedo controlarlo con el integrado conversor uart-usb q esta integrado en la placa arduino, para lo cual deberia modificar el cable.
gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Dic 16, 2013)

Evidentemente no , ya que no es usb host.
Salvo que exista algún método de convertirlo en host reflasheando el controlador o algo así, pero lo dudo.
Busca a ver, si que hay un método para que el controlador se comprote como un joystick y algunas cosas mas pero en cuelquier caso es cambiar el perfil usb, en ningún caso es cambiarlo a host.

Investiga si el teléfono tiene entrada serie  "normal"


----------



## EmaBaer (Dic 17, 2013)

estuve investigando un poco y ahora te entiendo. voy a conseguir una shiel usb host apenas pueda. Luego con esta se pueden controlar cualquier celular con conexion USB y que soporte comandos AT? 
y una ultima duda.. un nokia 6020 no soporta comandos AT? por que tengo uno y se que tiene puerto UART.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 18, 2013)

No, con un shield usb podrás controlar solo aquello que tenga driver, igual que en un PC solo funciona lo que tenga controlador. No tengo ni idea de para que cosas hay controlador pero ves pensando que para pocas.

Ni idea pero normalmente todos los teléfonos soportan comandos AT.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Dic 18, 2013)

> un nokia 6020 no soporta comandos AT?



La mayoria utilizan los comandos AT, lo malo es que no todos son los mismos, es decir los comandos de motorola varian a los de nokia y tambien a los de Lanix por ejemplo. aunque algunos son los mismos tienes que conseguir la lista del que vayas a usar.

por cierto solicite los comandos AT de LANIX a soporte tecnico y me dijeron que esa era informacion restringuida


----------



## EmaBaer (Ene 6, 2014)

disculpen mi tardansa pasa que estuve bastante atareado. osea que el arduino debe tener en su programa una funcion que permita la conexion? eso seria el driver? y como se crea el driver?
y en caso que el nokia 6020 soporte comandos AT a los mismos los puedo enviar con un serial.print() por los pines 0 y 1 directo al celular?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2014)

Hay que leer la info completa del shield usb.


----------



## AG-1 (Ene 11, 2014)

Te sería más facil con ese celular hacer la conexión mediante bluetooth.


----------



## EmaBaer (Ene 12, 2014)

AG-1 dijo:


> Te sería más facil con ese celular hacer la conexión mediante bluetooth.


No tiene conexino bluetooth, venian coninflarrojo


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2014)

El hardware irda es muy muy barato. El protocolo irda es muy muy lioso


----------



## merinos7 (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola amigo, ese móvil supongo que tiene bluetooth, porque no utilizas el módulo que hay para Arduino de bluetooth para conectar Arduino y móvil. Yo no lo he realizado, pero he visto en clase (estudio electrónica) a varios compañeros realizar proyectos con dicho módulo.

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2014)

merinos7 dijo:


> Hola amigo, ese móvil supongo que tiene bluetooth, porque no utilizas el módulo que hay para Arduino de bluetooth para conectar Arduino y móvil. Yo no lo he realizado, pero he visto en clase (estudio electrónica) a varios compañeros realizar proyectos con dicho módulo.
> Un saludo





EmaBaer dijo:


> No tiene conexino bluetooth, venian coninflarrojo



 Estudias electrónica, pero primero hay que estudiara lectura comprensiva


----------



## merinos7 (Ene 25, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Estudias electrónica, pero primero hay que estudiara lectura comprensiva



La verdad que no lo leí entero jajaj, perdón, se me pasó por alto jeje con infrarojos tambien lo puedes conectar, es mas sencillo aún, porque solo necesitas el receptor y conectarlo a la placa. Lo malo es que tienes que estar con el teléfono cerca y apuntado al lector de infrarojo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2014)

El problema es que el protocolo irda es un ladrillo enorme. Si alguien se ha currado una librería perfecto, pero hacerla uno es impensable.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 29, 2014)

Acá están los datos del conector para el celular K300: http://www.laneros.com/temas/programas-para-siemens-sonyericsson-motorola-mas-y-comoarmar-cables-free.66162/

Tienen que conectar un adaptador USB-SERIAL y enviar comandos AT por el hyperterminal, putty o SIOW...cualquier terminal que les sirva y ver como responde el teléfono.
Los comandos at del K300: http://mochalygin.ru/doc/dg_at_2004_r6b.pdf

Saludos !


----------



## EmaBaer (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola, gracias por la data Moyano Jonathan. el celular que estaba en cuestion es el k310i que tiene conexion usb. el que me decis vos es diferente, tiene conexion UART y diferente conector. Igual en el enlace que me pasaste vi que el c115 tiene puerto UART en el miniplug. lo que me permitiria implementarlo.
Gracias a toda la comunidad por su predisposicion.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 12, 2014)

De todas maneras te recomiendo que compres un módulo GSM para hacer entrenamiento, es mucho más confiable. Saludos !


----------



## EmaBaer (Feb 12, 2014)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> De todas maneras te recomiendo que compres un módulo GSM para hacer entrenamiento, es mucho más confiable. Saludos !


Es lo que hice. ahora tengo nuevos problemas por el cual abrí otro tema


----------

